# Parts & Merchandising



## Nomercy (24. November 2003)

Hallo Leute.

Auf der Suche nach Bergwerkzubehör ist mir aufgefallen, daß es im Bereich Parts & Merchandising z.Zt. noch nicht allzuviele Artikel gibt. Einige Parts (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und -klemme) und etwas im Bereich Merchandising (zwei Hosen, ein Shirt - zwei Farbvarianten) sind im Angebot.
Könnte man nicht solche Dinge (wieder) anbieten, wie z.B. Aufkleber, Anhänger, Stirnbänder u.v.m.?

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## carloz (24. November 2003)

@NoMercy:

Okay, okay, hab scho verstanden 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (24. November 2003)

Carloz, Respekt, Du hast es einfach drauf ...
Gruß
Nomercy

P.S. aber wo ist die Kuh


----------



## Fettkloß (24. November 2003)

> (zwei Hosen, ein Shirt




na ja -zählen müsste man können !!
wie sehen dennn die 2 hosen aus ???? da hat wohl unser schleimi etwas daneben gegriffen


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2003)

Es gibt meines Wissens von SUGOI zwei Arten von Fahrradhosen mit Bergwerkschriftzug:
1.) BERGWERK Trägerhose
2.) BERGWERK Hose (W/M)
Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## carloz (25. November 2003)

@NoMercy:

Danke 
Insgeheim ist das ja ne Initiativbewerbung an BERGWERK 
Ich hab übrigens das weiß/silberne Trikot und muss sagen: Sehr edel...echt... 
Habsch bei ebay ergattert. Voll die Raritäten das... 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## AnthonyXIV (25. November 2003)

hi @ all, 

ich weiß ich weiß...  Merchandising ist sehr wichtig!! 
Für die kommende Saison ist auch so einiges geplant. So werden T-Shirts, Sweatshirts und Bergwerk Caps in Betracht gezogen?
Die Trikots und Hosen (sugoi) werden aber nach wie vor im Programm bleiben. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## chris84 (25. November 2003)

hoffentlich werden die Preise für die neuen teile erträglich.
Dann weiß ich nämlich jetzt schon, was ich mir zum Geburtstag, zu weihnachten, zu.... wünsche    

Also dann mal los! 

MFG
chris


----------



## Nomercy (26. Januar 2004)

So, jetzt haben wir schon 'ne kleine Weile 2004 und auf der BW-Homepage tut sich bzgl. der "versprochenen" Teile reinweg garnichts. Trotzdem bin ich guter Hoffnung, daß wir noch vor Saisonbeginn so ein paar kleine Goodies von BW bestaunen und evtl. auch bestellen können. Ein Stirnband und evtl. auch ein paar kurze Bikehandschuhe, passend zum Electric-Blue wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## Nomercy (12. Februar 2004)

Jetzt fange ich schon an die eigenen Posts zu beantworten 
Habe aber vor Kurzem die Information bekommen, daß Bergwerk für Mai 2004 eine Bestellung von Sugoi aus Kanada erwartet. Über Änderungen an den Artikeln ist allerding nichts bekannt. Zum Glück soll auch der Preis bleiben und die Qualität stimmen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2004)

Ich wuerde mir lieber ien paar guenstige, gute Langfingerhandschuhe in 'taubenblau' (so die RAL-Bezeichnung des Electric-Ice-Blau) wuenschen. Von Specialized gibt es solche Handschuhe, allerdings verwendet Specialized zur Herstellung duennes Leder, was nach schweisstreibender Bergauffahrt allmaehlich, spaetestens aber nach einem Jahr vergammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

